# [H] Island of Blood High Elves [W] Island of Blood Skaven



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Title sums it up. I have 750pts worth of High Elves from the Island of Blood boxset, and I want to trade them for a second set of the 750pts worth of Skaven in the box. So that means I have;

1 High Elf Prince on Griffon
1 High Elf Mage
10 High Elf Lothern Sea Guard
10 High Elf Sword Masters of Hoeth
5 Ellyrian Reavers

And I want;

1 Skaven Warlord
1 Skaven Warlock Engineer
40 Skaven Clanrats
1 Skaven Master Moulder
2 Skaven Rat Ogres 
1 Skaven Warpfire Thrower
1 Skaven Poisoned Wind Mortar


Anyone who would be willing to make this trade, please PM me and we can discuss details.


LotN


----------

